# Moving my control unit.



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

Good afternoon folks.
So I am in the process of redoing my entire back yard (pool, deck, patio, hot tub, landscaping etc). in the process my irrigation system is a mess.
3-4 zones will need to be re-run and the Control wire has been severed in about 4 spots already just running 220 to my rear breaker.

So I come to my question. 
My current Sprinkler controller is in my garage on the complete opposite end of my house (from the valve box) about 100ft or more. 
I am swapping out it, for a Rachio 3 as well.
My pool house is only about 20ft from the valve box and a breaker is right out there as well.

Is there any reason at all I couldnt just re-wire from the valve box to the rachio either in the pool house or exterior wall? Seems infinitely easier than trenching for a half day just to lay a wire. PLus I dont really need the rain sensor anymore.

Just seems like a no brainer... am i missing something?
thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Good wifi signal?


----------



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

Yep, 20 ft from my main Hub and closer yet to a mesh repeater


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Why would you need to trench for a wire if you already have a controller? And absolutely, move it near the valve box. One stop shopping for testing and troubleshooting purposes.


----------

